# My 2001 EVA POD is DONE!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Here she is folks! Hal's eye looks kinda orange due to my limited digi camera.
Enjoy!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

That's fabulous Fluke, a real work of art.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Thanks!*


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

It's the finishes that give it the extra something. the walls really look like padded material (not that i would know what padded walls should look like or anything...)

Fluke, you not only set the bar for this subject, you raised it, knocked it down, and put up another one.

Maximus Kudos!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Wow! Make sure you leave room on the shelf for awards!! That is BEAUTIFUL!!


Wayne


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Man, those could almost be stills of the actual movie prop. Youdaman!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

That's really nice, Fluke. Was the interior made from Paul's plans?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Jeepers! Thanks guys!*  

Yes Steve, about 60% of my interior is based off of Paul's interior lay out, the padding, floor and ceiling was done differently.

If not for Pauls' plans and backlit panels this would have been a 13 month or more project.

Here is a shot of the door closed:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Once again I realize why I don't do space stuff, Fluke's got it locked up !! :thumbsup: 
That's too good for me to even understand how much.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Phenomenal, Fluke!!! Man this is a slammin' job you did here, man! This makes me want one of these!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I can't see anything !!!Whaaaaaaa!!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

OOPS!! Ok now I can see it Awesome!!!!! Fluke great job as always !!!! Jeff


----------



## farmersamm (Sep 12, 2007)

Makes me remember the first part of the movie where the apes club spinning in the air transposes to a spinning pen on the shuttle.

Been more people killed with a stroke of a pen than being whacked on the noggin with a club. Now that's progress!

A great presentation on the pod. Can almost see Hal reading their lips in the pod bay.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Troy, your work never ceases to inspire!!! MAGNIFICENT!!!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow... :O


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Well...for the umpteenth time in the 6 years I've been here, I find myself looking at another one of your "masterpieces in miniature" thinking, "Gotta get me one o' those!" and then realizing it would be a waste of time since it would never look like yours, so...

I here-by issue the following decree - you will cease and desist all further model building activity until I no longer gaze upon my own models with embarassment.

You will further surrender your stash of completed models to me. Upon receipt of said models, I will stare at them until I figure out...

*HOW THE HELL YOU DO THAT!!!  *

Seriously...awesome job! (as usual) :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Amazing Fluke. Really impressive!

That thing still gives me nightmares. shudder....


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Wow....THANKS GUYS!*  I think we all learn from each other.......there are tons of talanted folks here. Thats what its all about.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Would you mind showing us a pick with something to get a handle on the size? I'm thinking about 6" in diameter, but with no point of reference it might be 6'.



Fluke said:


> Hal's eye looks kinda orange due to my limited digi camera


Maybe the camera is trying to remove the "red-eye"? heh.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

THANKS! I really dig the back slaping! 

I have the red eye setting in the off mode and have tried all the lighting option settings etc etc...its always the lit RED tones that come out looking yellow or orange. Its a low end camera given to my wife and I about 5 Xmas ago....still not a bad camera. 
The Pod is 6 1/2" wide.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 16, 2001)

Some things never change ... Great work Fluke!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Dude!!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

farmersamm said:


> Makes me remember the first part of the movie where the apes club spinning in the air transposes to a spinning pen on the shuttle.


Actually, after using a bone as a weapon, the ape throws it in the air and it jump-cuts to a satellite in Earth orbit (it's supposed to be an orbital nuclear bomb, though that isn't made clear in the movie).

Amazing job, Fluke! If I didn't know it was a model, I'd swear I could step inside it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Two words: Master. Piece.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It would be interesting to add the astronaut figure in it.Not necessarily glued to the Pod,but just temporarily added to show it off.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

It'd be interesting to build a hotel room with underfloor lighting.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I can't seem to fix on it as a miniature in my mind while viewing the pictures. It looks full-scale in all the shots you have up there.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

You guys are the best! THANKS!!!

The Bowman figure did come with my kit but I gave him to a sci-fi club member who needed one...plus I hardly ever use figures in my builds. I have seen pics of builds with Bowman in the Pod and its very cool! The console lights reflect on his visor just like in the film....very cool effect!

This a pic of Scott's Pod built by this guy in Japan using the 'stock' interior and the Bowman figure....If I ever get my hands on the 1/12 'standing' figure I will build a lighted floor dio.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

looks great! Almost like you could step right in and fire 'er up!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thank You!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I recall seeing your Spindrift at WF... but this is something just as good if not better! :thumbsup: 


Enjoy seeing your work!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks! With luck....this Pod, my Monogram Colonial Viper and the 1/24 BSG Raptor will be there in 08.....maybe even a 1/24 Moon Bus?


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Fluke, your work on this piece is truly inspiring! All I can say is "WOW"!

Lee


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Thanks Lee!  *


Hope to see ya at Wonderfest 08!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

You're a talented man, fluke.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

> maybe even a 1/24 Moon Bus?


Yeah... we are both waiting on that one!


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Fluke, I'd love to see that pod model in-person next July! I'm looking forward to that Moon Bus, too.


BTW, I'm going to be in Seattle this week attending a conference. I hope to break away and visit the Sci-Fi Museum one afternoon.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks GUYS!!  



COOL! Get a hold of me dude... I have an open schedual due to my gimpy knee...no work for now. While your here you gotta see the Boeing Museum Of Flight.


----------

